# Postfix + dovecot SMTP Probleme



## Megaro (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich versuche zurzeit auf meinem Debian root Server einen Mailserver einzurichten.
Es funktioniert alles so weit außer das versenden von E-Mails per SMTP (wenn ich sie per webmin versende geht es).

Empfangen kann ich die E-Mails ganz normal über Thunderbird, nur wenn ich versuche E-Mails zu versenden steht dort folgendes: Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen.
Die Nachricht konnte nicht gesendet werden, weil die Verbindung mit dem SMTP-Server smtp.ayocraft.de ihre Ablaufzeit (Timeout) überschritten hat. Versuchen Sie es nochmals oder kontaktieren Sie Ihren Netzwerkadministrator.

In meinem mail.log steht:

```
May 27 17:26:02 ayocraft postfix/anvil[4863]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:79.197.164.13) at May 27 17:21:01
May 27 17:26:02 ayocraft postfix/anvil[4863]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:79.197.164.13) at May 27 17:21:01
May 27 17:26:02 ayocraft postfix/anvil[4863]: statistics: max cache size 1 at May 27 17:21:01
May 27 17:48:20 ayocraft dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<admin>, method=PLAIN, rip=79.197.164.13, lip=88.198.112.166, TLS
May 27 17:48:48 ayocraft dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<admin>, method=PLAIN, rip=79.197.164.13, lip=88.198.112.166, TLS
May 27 17:48:48 ayocraft dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<admin>, method=PLAIN, rip=79.197.164.13, lip=88.198.112.166, TLS
May 27 17:48:51 ayocraft postfix/smtpd[7071]: connect from p4FC5A40D.dip.t-dialin.net[79.197.164.13]
May 27 17:50:31 ayocraft postfix/smtpd[7071]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from p4FC5A40D.dip.t-dialin.net[79.197.164.13]
May 27 17:50:31 ayocraft postfix/smtpd[7071]: disconnect from p4FC5A40D.dip.t-dialin.net[79.197.164.13]
```
meine postfix main.cf sieht so aus:

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
smtpd_use_tls=yes
smtpd_enforce_tls = no
smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache.

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = ayocraft.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = ayocraft.de, localhost.de, , localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 11240000
message_size_limit = 10240000
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknown_address
smtpd_client_restrictions = reject_invalid_hostname
strict_rfc821_envelopes = yes
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
smtpd_helo_restrictions = reject_invalid_hostname
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = no
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
mailbox_command = /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver
home_mailbox = mails/
```


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2012)

Ist der server in einem rechenzentrum oder betreibst du ihn an einer dsl leitung oder ähnlichen verbindung?


----------



## Megaro (28. Mai 2012)

Er steht in einem Rechenzentrum (hetzner).


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2012)

Welche ispconfig version verwendest du denn?


----------



## Megaro (28. Mai 2012)

ISPConfig 3


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2012)

Laut main.cf Datei ist ispconfig 3 auf dem Server noch nicht installiert da keiner der ISPConfig Einträge vorhanden ist. Entwedre wurde die main.cf nach der ISPConfig Installation ersetzt oder aber die ispconfig Installation wurde nicht vollständig ausgeführt. Des weiteren darf in mydestination keine Domain aufgelistet sein, für die Du emails empfangen willst, Du musst die Domain also dort entfernen oder der Empfang geht nicht.

Am besten korrigierts Du mal den mydestination eintrag, danngesht Du durch jeden Schritt der ISPConfig Installationsaleitung The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials und führst ihn nochmal durch um sicherzustellen dass alles installiert ist und dann installierst Du ISPconfig nochmal. ggf. voreher das ispconfig uninstall.php script ausführen.


----------

